# Litchfield Stage 4



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Just had my 2010 MY upgraded to Litchfield Stage 4 , including 90mm Milltek Race exhaust. Wow ... very impressed, everything from the easier to use eco to race mode, the variable boost, the smoother take off, and sound of the Milltek exhaust, the perfect town manners.... but my god this thing absolutely flies now. 

Off to Sweden for a few days to the ice hotel, but can't wait to get back to play with the Car, just awesome !! Will get it dynoed over the next few weeks and let you know what it makes, was on a GTC Custom tune and Y-pipe before and very very quick, but definitely much more pick up and power now, feels easily the 620hp advertised .. we will see.

Great fun, everyone needs this in their lives !


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Omg another Litchfield post lol. Makes me super tempted now lol but unfortunately I have to wait few months more 

I think someone should record a HD comparison of the stock exhaust sound on idle and WOT vs Milltek lol


----------



## supercharged m3 (Dec 21, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Just had my 2010 MY upgraded to Litchfield Stage 4 , including 90mm Milltek Race exhaust. Wow ... very impressed, everything from the easier to use eco to race mode, the variable boost, the smoother take off, and sound of the Milltek exhaust, the perfect town manners.... but my god this thing absolutely flies now.
> 
> Off to Sweden for a few days to the ice hotel, but can't wait to get back to play with the Car, just awesome !! Will get it dynoed over the next few weeks and let you know what it makes, was on a GTC Custom tune and Y-pipe before and very very quick, but definitely much more pick up and power now, feels easily the 620hp advertised .. we will see.
> 
> Great fun, everyone needs this in their lives !


excellent mate
I just had mine done on thursday last week stage 4 with 90mm gtc titan 
pulls like a train I use it daily mind blowing performance 
span the wheels in forth the other morn on way to work it makes you start the day with a huge smile on your face :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Must be quite a few of us stage 4 Litchfield boys now. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Must be quite a few of us stage 4 Litchfield boys now. :thumbsup:


Has anyone with a stage 4 recorded any performance figures yet?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Has anyone with a stage 4 recorded any performance figures yet?


I've got a vbox lite and am going to record some when the weather is better.

I did do it last week, but only +5c and moist road meant they were not really representative.

Failing that there is always the RAF Marnham run in about three weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sw20GTS said:


> Omg another Litchfield post lol. Makes me super tempted now lol but unfortunately I have to wait few months more
> 
> I think someone should record a HD comparison of the stock exhaust sound on idle and WOT vs Milltek lol


Yep, and there will be another one soon !


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Think I need to be looking at stage 4. Would be interested to see RR results


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

What are the stage 4 ingredients?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Turbotwo said:


> What are the stage 4 ingredients?


Been thinking about this as well


The Stage 4 Power upgrade includes:

Litchfield 1,100cc Bosch Injectors
Litchfield Large Bore performance intake kit with larger MAF housing
Milltek Y-Pipe
Milltek rear exhaust system
Exhaust back pressure reduced by over 37%
Improved boost control with custom Ecutek code
Revised ignition control, Variable Valve timing and Fuel maps
Reduced fuel consumption (especially on partial throttle conditions)
Increase in both power and torque across the whole rev range
Litchfield RACEROM Switchable maps for enhanced Economy mode and full Race mode
Litchfield Custom Launch Control settings when used with Gearbox Software upgrade


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

What size piping is on the intakes ?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Im running stage 4. had a stock car for 4 weeks, then went to stage 2 for 2 weeks then stage4. totally worth it.

I think the car easily handles 620-630hp! and still keep its everyday usability. Would like to test drive a 750hp car.

You only get serious wheel spin when the tires are cold of if the weather is under 10*c. 

with warms tires cannot complain - even a beginner level driver like myself can cope. (I'm yet to test its cornering limits not - hard to do this on normal roads).

I dont think there is any stage4 guys who regret doing it.... so you should all do it too. And tell Iain Verinder sent you!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

lol

I'm running stage 4 plus downpipes. Living in a very damp and wet Wales makes much more power impractical even in summer a slightly damp road and i'm spinning if I hit the happy pedal with any vigour.

+1 would like to try a 750 car just to see how usable it is, but I'd have to move house to the drought ridden midlands or South East .........................


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

How loud are the intakes though? I am looking to upgrade but don't want intake noise so it's a std air box for me !


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

H20 MRV said:


> How loud are the intakes though? I am looking to upgrade but don't want intake noise so it's a std air box for me !


Intake noise isnt very loud at all TBH, there is so much insulation around the car you dont hear much at all. My last Evo with induction kit sounded like a vacum packer!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> +1 would like to try a 750 car just to see how usable it is, but I'd have to move house to the drought ridden midlands or South East .........................


Just the same but more....been in EddieC's a good few times and it's just like the 650 but more shove in the back as a result of the increased boost. Think it runs 23psi. Overall drive is identical


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

find a steep downhill road..then floor it! wahey! 750R!


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

After speaking to Ian this morning, he's advised me to jump from my stage 2 to stage 4, sounds like there's quite a difference in performance. Looking forward to it, I pity my neighbors now


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Just had my 2010 MY upgraded to Litchfield Stage 4 , including 90mm Milltek Race exhaust. Wow ... very impressed, everything from the easier to use eco to race mode, the variable boost, the smoother take off, and sound of the Milltek exhaust, the perfect town manners.... but my god this thing absolutely flies now.
> 
> Off to Sweden for a few days to the ice hotel, but can't wait to get back to play with the Car, just awesome !! Will get it dynoed over the next few weeks and let you know what it makes, was on a GTC Custom tune and Y-pipe before and very very quick, but definitely much more pick up and power now, feels easily the 620hp advertised .. we will see.
> 
> Great fun, everyone needs this in their lives !


You'll just love it Bud


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes after being in the Stage2 club, I was advised to jump to the Stage4 club, wow now there is a difference in power, speed of gear changes and the nice swushing sound of air feeding the turbos. A worthwhile upgrade and even a bigger smile going to work. I'm hoping to hit Europe later this year, just to open her up and breath.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

^ Can definitely hear a difference turbo whoosh wise.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Stage4 is very good. But I think I'm going for stage4.5 with bigger inter cooler.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm litchfield 09 stage 4 with down pipes and the 102 system would be interested in some performance figures, vbox, dyno results etc.
if anyone has info ???:wavey:

Loved standard with y pipe for 3 years, then stage one for a year big smiles for the money, then took the big plunge 'for me' s4 with dp's and new 102 litchfield system...........Seriously quick now and makes all the right noises, can't get enough of the turbo spooling up  5 years of very happy ownership....


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

m4rc1980 said:


> I'm litchfield 09 stage 4 with down pipes and the 102 system would be interested in some performance figures, vbox, dyno results etc.
> if anyone has info ???:wavey:
> 
> Loved standard with y pipe for 3 years, then stage one for a year big smiles for the money, then took the big plunge 'for me' s4 with dp's and new 102 litchfield system...........Seriously quick now and makes all the right noises, can't get enough of the turbo spooling up  5 years of very happy ownership....


I have the same as you at the moment. And put it on the dyno
4 or 5 weeks ago it made 554bhp at the wheels and 590torque. 
I was well happy. It's a big thanks to Iain and the litchfield gang.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

andrew186 said:


> find a steep downhill road..then floor it! wahey! 750R!


A 750R that has dropped a cylinder as the traction control realises you are in a steep decline and kicks in lol


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings,

Maybe a silly question, if Litchfields have posted 610Bhp for Stage4, why would a Dyno reading only give you 545Bhp ?.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

spiceykam said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Maybe a silly question, if Litchfields have posted 610Bhp for Stage4, why would a Dyno reading only give you 545Bhp ?.


554 is wheel horse power which is around 630 or so flywheel power, Litchfields give a shy figure of 610-620 but most of there cars make more power then that.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for that, glad I learnt something today. I noticed OldBod has upgraded suspension. I have run flats, purely for assurance in case I had a flat. However whilst sticking to runflats, do you think the Litchfield Suspension options, will help in driving comfort and handling ?.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

spiceykam said:


> Thanks for that, glad I learnt something today. I noticed OldBod has upgraded suspension. I have run flats, purely for assurance in case I had a flat. However whilst sticking to runflats, do you think the Litchfield Suspension options, will help in driving comfort and handling ?.


No question, but non-run flats and a can of tyre weld make things softer.

The suspension happens to be more comfortable, it's not the reason to buy it. It's really about transforming the handling and the confidence you have in the car when on the limit.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

spiceykam said:


> Thanks for that, glad I learnt something today. I noticed OldBod has upgraded suspension. I have run flats, purely for assurance in case I had a flat. However whilst sticking to runflats, do you think the Litchfield Suspension options, will help in driving comfort and handling ?.


As Adam says, the suspension setup from Litchfield makes the car ride better, it's more compliant and removes some understeer from the stock setup.
It's a damned good setup and I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

spiceykam said:


> Thanks for that, glad I learnt something today. I noticed OldBod has upgraded suspension. I have run flats, purely for assurance in case I had a flat. However whilst sticking to runflats, do you think the Litchfield Suspension options, will help in driving comfort and handling ?.


It doesn't matter what GT-R you have (unless it's an MY14) or what tyres it's on, the Litchfield suspension upgrade is one of the best modifications you can make to the car IMO.

Unfortuantely it's also not cheap.
When you consider a full coilover set up for other slightly lighter cars is half the price.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I run the Litchfield suspension set up with Toyo 888's for summer usage and track. You can adjust it for maximum aggression for track or make it a lot smoother if just for road.

Either way, the suspension was the best improvement I have done to my car apart from the stage 4.5, 102mm Litchfield fully silenced with downpipes exhaust and the Alcon Big Brake Kit and and and..... 

Seriously, the suspension kit is absolutely fantastic.


----------

